# U of Toronto Bookstore BS



## ssk (Oct 24, 2007)

*University Leopard Pricing Bull-crap*

U of Toronto Bookstore is having a release event on Leopard day, however they are selling it to students for $115.  
It's supposed to be $69 for university bookstores.

Here's a list of university Leopard student pricing. Find out from your university bookstore and add to this thread. If they are not offering the $69 price, first contact the bookstore managers, if they don't budge, contact student council, school newspapers etc. and raise hell:

Edit: I did some more research. WTF? Campus stores aren't supposed to rip you off. Seriously, raise hell.

U of T - $115 - Computer Shop Online e Store | Home
McMaster - $99 - Welcome to MacMicro @ Titles Bookstore
Waterloo - $89 - CampusTechShop | University of Waterloo
Brock - $69 - Brock University Bookstore


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Where are you getting your "it's supposed to be $69" information from, to start with?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ssk said:


> Edit: I did some more research. WTF? Campus stores aren't supposed to ___ you. Seriously, raise hell.


You may not have heard this, but in 2007 "___" is an offensive term to many people. Seriously.

_Edit. Thanks._


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The Apple educational store has it priced at $115.-

I'm surprised that there is such a huge spread on the pricing.


----------



## ssk (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry, didn't know, changed it.

$115 is the educational price for Apple stores because they can't verify student status, but for university bookstores, where they can verify, it is $69:
MacDailyNews - Apple’s Mac OS X Leopard education price is $69
Leopard Education pricing update - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)

Those, and the fact that other university bookstores are selling it for less...


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

ssk said:


> Sorry, didn't know, changed it.


Didn't know?!?

You know how to spell "gyp" with a "G-Y-P", which is quite different than its phoenetic spelling... this leads me to conclude you understand the origin of the term... and you DIDN'T KNOW?!

Sorry. Inexcusible.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ssk said:


> $115 is the educational price for Apple stores because they can't verify student status, but for university bookstores, where they can verify, it is $69:
> MacDailyNews - Apple’s Mac OS X Leopard education price is $69
> Leopard Education pricing update - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)


Dude, seriously, what bug flew up your tail pipe?

An "unofficial" blog is your source? The U of T store is selling it at Apple list price, and you're complaining? Tell you what. Head on down to the Apple store, and get it for cheaper...oh wait...you can't, because their list price is $115.



ssk said:


> Those, and the fact that other university bookstores are selling it for less...


Good for those other bookstores. Go shop at them. As you pass through Waterloo and McMaster, make sure you tell them how BS it is that Brock is selling it for way cheaper then them.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Both of your links say "usually around $69". Not to mention, as GT points out, it's a blog... Queen's Bookstore is selling Leopard for $79.80 as per their webpage, and "about $80" as per their staff.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

Man you people must be old , You must let people speak freely and express them selves how they feel, damn communist. XX) XX) XX)


----------



## ssk (Oct 24, 2007)

These people ARE old. TUAW is one of the most popular and authoritative Mac blogs out there. I guess there's nothing wrong with campus-stores taking advantage of students. Forget I said anything, I'm out!


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

Western has it for $99.95.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

$99.95 for an omelet? Yowsa...


----------



## edmonton (Mar 24, 2006)

$69 at U of Alberta bookstore, and no PST.


----------



## edmonton (Mar 24, 2006)

$99 at U of Calgary bookstore.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I think we should complain to Jim
CTV.ca | Flaherty calls on distributors to reduce prices


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe stay out of the campus pubs for a week, or skip going to the movies a couple of times. That will save you enough that the price difference between the student price and Apple Store price won't be so bad.

Steve


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll just throw my 2 cents in here quickly.

Yes, the Campus Computer Shop is selling Leopard for $115, however, we do have a couple of great deals:

$89 for anybody who bought their system from us in September.

$219 for Leopard and a 500GB Hard Drive (Lacie External).


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> An "unofficial" blog is your source? The U of T store is selling it at Apple list price, and you're complaining? Tell you what. Head on down to the Apple store, and get it for cheaper...oh wait...you can't, because their list price is $115.


Uh... I have a feeling another "source" would be Brock's pricelist with Leopard listed for $69. 

And the Apple store will sell Leopard for $129, not $115 (unless you've got a student card  ).


----------



## sinisterguy (Oct 4, 2007)

does anybody know if the York University bookstore is selling leopard and at what price?

P.S. it is incredibly stupid, not to mention semi-illogical for apple to give university students a discount but not K-12 students. availability of money isn't the issue either as they offer the discount to K-12 fauculty who have a full time job.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

sinisterguy said:


> P.S. it is incredibly stupid, not to mention semi-illogical for apple to give university students a discount but not K-12 students. availability of money isn't the issue either as they offer the discount to K-12 fauculty who have a full time job.


The educational price is available to anybody with educational ID, including high school card. TTC student card? Sure, we'll take that. As long as the customer attends or works at an educational institution, they qualify for the reduced price.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Candidate said:


> The educational price is available to anybody with educational ID, including high school card. TTC student card? Sure, we'll take that. As long as the customer attends or works at an educational institution, they qualify for the reduced price.


You guys receiving them on Friday or next week?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Since I frequently go to the U of T Campus Computer Shop, I have to comment here. While their system prices are usually in line with Apple Store, their accessory prices are not. For example, there is no discount on the Airport Extreme N Router: they're still selling the 100/10 version for $199.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> You guys receiving them on Friday or next week?


We will be receiving them on Friday, to sell at 6pm.



milhaus said:


> Since I frequently go to the U of T Campus Computer Shop, I have to comment here. While their system prices are usually in line with Apple Store, their accessory prices are not. For example, there is no discount on the Airport Extreme N Router: they're still selling the 100/10 version for $199.


That is true. Unfortunately, if we sold some of the accessories at Apple's educational price, we would be losing money. As you can imagine, not exactly something we can do.

If you log in through Apple's Educational site, you can get the discounted products there.
The Apple Store


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

sinisterguy said:


> does anybody know if the York University bookstore is selling leopard and at what price?


My buddy goes to York, I asked him to check with the campus store there, here is the reply from them:

Hi Vincent,

The educational price for leopard is $115.00 and we are taking orders. Apple has promised us that we will have the software for sale on release date of Oct 26th after 6pm.

Thanks,

Christine Gonzell
Data Integrity Inc.
4700 Keele St.,
York Lanes, Unit 32
Toronto, Ontario, M3J 1P3
Tel: 416-736-5993 x3
Fax: 416-736-5994
York Extension 30610


----------



## fuzzyface (Oct 17, 2006)

ssk said:


> These people ARE old. TUAW is one of the most popular and authoritative Mac blogs out there. I guess there's nothing wrong with campus-stores taking advantage of students. Forget I said anything, I'm out!


Some folks think it is their God given right to s__t on people who dare to criticize apple - either because they are resellers, or because they practically live on this forum site. Guytoronto is especially notorious for this...though it's perfectly OK for him to accuse Apple of being as "bad as Microsoft". Politeness and courtesy go out the window when they get nervous if they don't think they can control the spin to keep the $ from coming in. Period.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

The people have spoken, and we've listened. We are dropping the price of Leopard to $99.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

fuzzyface said:


> Some folks think it is their God given right to s__t on people who dare to criticize apple - either because they are resellers, or because they practically live on this forum site. Guytoronto is especially notorious for this...though it's perfectly OK for him to accuse Apple of being as "bad as Microsoft".


Hey, let's try this. Go back through those threads, and actually read what I was saying. I criticize people for making blatantly stupid and ignorant statements, and realistically, most of the Apple bashing on this site is stupid and ignorant. I've defended Apple, Microsoft, Dell, and others on here. I've also attacked those companies for really bad decisions and policies.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Our campus computer store has it listed at $95.00 on their website.


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

If you bought your mac between Oct 1 and Dec 29 you can upgrade to Leopard for $9.95 US

Apple - Mac OS X Leopard - Up-to-Date


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe it just me, but I'm afraid to go to the U of T computer store anymore after a couple of bad experiences.  If i really need something now, I'll get some one to get it for me. This isn't to bad mouth them, maybe others have a great time there, I just wanted to let ya'all know how my experience with them is like.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

Zer0tails said:


> Maybe it just me, but I'm afraid to go to the U of T computer store anymore after a couple of bad experiences.  If i really need something now, I'll get some one to get it for me. This isn't to bad mouth them, maybe others have a great time there, I just wanted to let ya'all know how my experience with them is like.


Feel free to drop me an e-mail, and we'll see if there's anyway to get you back into our store (the Computer Shop anyway, have no control over the other departments).


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Candidate said:


> Feel free to drop me an e-mail, and we'll see if there's anyway to get you back into our store (the Computer Shop anyway, have no control over the other departments).


Thanks much.  At this point, I don't think I want to re-visit my experiences again, and would rather just put it behind me. I however, appreciate your gesture. :clap: 
I do need a new keyboard, so maybe I should give the U of T computer store another chance?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll second Zer0tails' experience. I tried ordering a Powermac from them 2 years ago... All I upgraded was the video card (128MB to 256MB). After 11 weeks, they still didn't have it in!!  It was fully in stock at the Apple store, and online ordering of the custom Powermac said 2-3 weeks. They wouldn't refund my deposit, despite not knowing how much longer it would have been. I finally got them to agree to cancel the order if I let them keep the difference between stock and the upgrade ($70). Picked up my Powermac from the Apple store that night.

5 weeks later (16 weeks total), I get a call saying my Mac is in. Then 4 months later, I get another call saying they still have my Mac there and I should pick it up. Crazy. Unbelievably bad service. I never set foot in there again.

I don't care if they were selling it for $69. I'd pay Apple the $115 anyway just to avoid them.

Just my 2 cents of course. 

A7


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

McGill and Concordia have a $95.- price on Leopard.

So now we have:

U of T - 115, later reduced to 99
York - 115
Western - 99.95
McMaster - 99
U of Calgary - 99
McGill - 95
Concordia - 95
Waterloo - 89
Queens - 79.80
Brock - 69
U of Alberta - 69
Simon Fraser - 69

Isn't there something drastically wrong with this picture?
I always thought Campus bookstores/computer stores existed to give students a break on the pricing, but that's obviously not true except for Brock and the University of Alberta.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

The only way campus computer stores can give students a break if if they remain profitable. I assume these stores attempt to break even, but the fact still remains that they have to bring in a certain amount of revenue. Without knowing what Apple charges the computer store for a copy of Leopard, we can't really make a fair statement about whether someone is being ripped off... it all comes down to what the computer store can afford to sell it for without breaking the bank. Personally, $80 for Leopard is an exceptional deal, and I'm not complaining.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

a7mc said:


> I'll second Zer0tails' experience. I tried ordering a Powermac from them 2 years ago... All I upgraded was the video card (128MB to 256MB). After 11 weeks, they still didn't have it in!!  It was fully in stock at the Apple store, and online ordering of the custom Powermac said 2-3 weeks. They wouldn't refund my deposit, despite not knowing how much longer it would have been. I finally got them to agree to cancel the order if I let them keep the difference between stock and the upgrade ($70). Picked up my Powermac from the Apple store that night.
> 
> 5 weeks later (16 weeks total), I get a call saying my Mac is in. Then 4 months later, I get another call saying they still have my Mac there and I should pick it up. Crazy. Unbelievably bad service. I never set foot in there again.
> 
> ...


Not to defend their computer shop (they can do that on their own), but having worked at a few Apple resellers, I can tell you first hand that Apple causes these problems by:

1) Treating Canadian resellers as third-class citizens. Online and Apple Store customers always get priority, Big Box Stores get better treatment, and resellers are treated like they are a nuisance.

2) Custom order machines are non-returnable, not-price-protected, final sale to resellers. The reseller HAS to sell that machine before any round of price drops, or they are forced to sell it at a loss.

Combine those two issues, and you need to feel some sympathy for the situation resellers are put in.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I have no sympathy for poor customer service. How they are treated is of no concern to me. If that's the business they are in, it's their job to get what they need. I used to own a PC computer store in Ottawa 10 years ago... if my distributor didn't come through, they got a hell of an earful from me, until I got a discount, and passed it on to my customer. 

If you went out an ordered a pizza, would you accept them saying "well it will be ready when it's ready... could be 8 hours, could be sometime next week, I don't know"? Would you care if it's because their pepperoni distributor treats them poorly? 

The bottom line is they did nothing to help, never bothered to look into why it was taking so long, and let's be honest here... 16 weeks? That's some moron that sat on the order for 3-4 weeks and forgot to put it through, along with some major shipping screwups.


A7


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

a7mc said:


> If you went out an ordered a pizza, would you accept them saying "well it will be ready when it's ready... could be 8 hours, could be sometime next week, I don't know"? Would you care if it's because their pepperoni distributor treats them poorly?
> 
> A7



I have ordered from them


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

a7mc said:


> I have no sympathy for poor customer service. How they are treated is of no concern to me. If that's the business they are in, it's their job to get what they need. I used to own a PC computer store in Ottawa 10 years ago... if my distributor didn't come through, they got a hell of an earful from me, until I got a discount, and passed it on to my customer.
> 
> If you went out an ordered a pizza, would you accept them saying "well it will be ready when it's ready... could be 8 hours, could be sometime next week, I don't know"? Would you care if it's because their pepperoni distributor treats them poorly?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that your order got really screwed up. I wasn't at the shop two-years ago, but I will let you know, we are at the mercy of Apple distribution.

We currently have a few dozen iPod Touches on order from day one they were announced, and have received zero, even though every other store in Toronto seems to be getting them.

Apple Canada has only been able to shrug their shoulders at us and say "Sorry. You'll just have to wait."


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

Will the price go down before Christmas?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

ssk said:


> U of Toronto Bookstore is having a release event on Leopard day, however they are selling it to students for $115.
> It's supposed to be $69 for university bookstores.
> 
> 
> ...


After a visit to the U of T bookstore website, I wish I knew someone that still attended that school. With prices such as $699. for Adobe's CS3 Master, I myself would not complain that I am paying slightly more than other schools while still saving money versus the general public. Are educational priced software any different than what we non-students get for ( in the case of Adobe's CS3 Master ) way more?

Steve


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

S.f.u. -- $69.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Crewser: no. The software license is usually different, specifying that you must be a student to use the software (i.e. once your finish, you're supposed to go buy the normal version). But in functionality, the student versions are the same as the regular versions.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Demosthenes X said:


> The only way campus computer stores can give students a break if if they remain profitable. I assume these stores attempt to break even, but the fact still remains that they have to bring in a certain amount of revenue. Without knowing what Apple charges the computer store for a copy of Leopard, we can't really make a fair statement about whether someone is being ripped off... it all comes down to what the computer store can afford to sell it for without breaking the bank. Personally, $80 for Leopard is an exceptional deal, and I'm not complaining.


The $69.- price level seems to have been the campus price of Tiger when it was first introduced.
Since Leopard and Tiger are being sold at the same retail price by Apple, do you think it makes sense that the student price of Leopard jumped 67% whereas the retail price stayed the same?
It's not exactly that Apple has a cash flow or revenue problem; I also doubt that the three computer stores (we currently know of) that sell Leopard at $69.- are selling it at a loss.
I rather think for the others it's a windfall based on the Apple on-line Edu price of $115.-, not on a reasonable profit margin.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I just emailed the computer store at my college (Georgian) to see if they will carry it. Knowing them it will probably be expensive, considering they charge more than the Apple store for a lot of stuff. Their excuse is "they ordered from a different distributor". They do have a new iMac on display so thats cool


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

U Mich bookstore is $69! I'll be buying it this Friday there!


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

krs said:


> The $69.- price level seems to have been the campus price of Tiger when it was first introduced.
> Since Leopard and Tiger are being sold at the same retail price by Apple, do you think it makes sense that the student price of Leopard jumped 67% whereas the retail price stayed the same?
> It's not exactly that Apple has a cash flow or revenue problem; I also doubt that the three computer stores (we currently know of) that sell Leopard at $69.- are selling it at a loss.
> I rather think for the others it's a windfall based on the Apple on-line Edu price of $115.-, not on a reasonable profit margin.


The regular retail price may not have changed, but the educational price sure did. It's not unreasonable to assume that Apple has increased its educational cost to retailers, too. We simply don't know.

But as I said, campus computer stores do not generally exist to make a profit. I doubt they are taking advantage of the "windfall".


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I assume that each Canadian Campus store has the same cost for this software.

So either the $115.- price level reflects the skinny Apple profit margin and the cost is around $100.- which would mean every store except York is loosing money with their pricing or the cost is less than $69 which would make the sale of this software profitable for all, just more profitable for some than for others.

We now know of four campus stores that sell at the $69.- level - do you really think they all lose money at that price point?


----------



## fuzzyface (Oct 17, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Hey, let's try this. Go back through those threads, and actually read what I was saying. I criticize people for making blatantly stupid and ignorant statements, and realistically, most of the Apple bashing on this site is stupid and ignorant. I've defended Apple, Microsoft, Dell, and others on here. I've also attacked those companies for really bad decisions and policies.


You don't just defend those companies. You s__t on people. Do you honestly think you have the right to do that because you don't agree with what they say? If it was just the once - fine - but you have a long history of trashing people who don't subscribe to your point of view. That sucks a__!beejacon
Did Apple's legal department hire you to defend them? Do you think they would if they saw your tactics?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Candidate said:


> We currently have a few dozen iPod Touches on order from day one they were announced, and have received zero, even though every other store in Toronto seems to be getting them.
> 
> Apple Canada has only been able to shrug their shoulders at us and say "Sorry. You'll just have to wait."


 While that may be true, it's still not a reason to shop at the Campus Computer Shop. Rather than blame Apple, the store needs to take a different approach altogether - focus on actual helping with the academic experience, the Univ. of Toronto context, etc., but it's clear management doesn't want to make a lot of changes, or really care about making the store a good experience for student and faculty buyers. 

Rather than blame Apple and Apple Stores, retailers need to evolve to provide something Apple does not . . . This is something that Carbon seems to do well . . .


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

krs said:


> Well, I assume that each Canadian Campus store has the same cost for this software.
> 
> So either the $115.- price level reflects the skinny Apple profit margin and the cost is around $100.- which would mean every store except York is loosing money with their pricing or the cost is less than $69 which would make the sale of this software profitable for all, just more profitable for some than for others.
> 
> We now know of four campus stores that sell at the $69.- level - do you really think they all lose money at that price point?


Some computer stores may feel compelled to hold to the previous price of $69, even if it means losing money. Simply put, you cannot assume anything without knowing the wholesale cost of Leopard, which we do not. It is unfair to claim users are being ripped off without knowing what the stores actually pay for the product. Wal-Mart might sell a product for less than Canadian Tire, does that mean Canadian Tire is automatically ripping me off? No. It could (and often does!) mean that Wal-Mart's cost is simply lower than Canadian Tire's... without knowing that cost, we cannot make a judgment either way.


----------



## argrow (Sep 29, 2007)

It's 69 in University of Saskatchewan.
Campus Computer Store - University of Saskatchewan
It only arrives 5-8 business days after Leopard launches though.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Demosthenes X said:


> It is unfair to claim users are being ripped off without knowing what the stores actually pay for the product.


I don't think I have ever said that "users are being ripped off" or even implied it.
If the pricing was all around $100 to $115, I wouldn't have an issue.
Or if only one or two stores were pricing the software at $69.- and the rest in the $100 range - I could understand that as well.
But we have the full range here:
4 stores at $69 (sorry, 5 now) and then prices in $10 step increments up to $115.-, almost a 2:1 range and that on a Apple product. Typically, Apple pricing by different stores is in the +/- 5% range unless a store is trying to clear inventory.


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

hmm...maybe my Campus Computer Store will do a price match!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Let me update the pricing again:

York University - 115
Western - 99.95
University of Toronto - 99 (was 115, just reduced)
McMaster University - 99
University of Calgary - 99
McGill University - 95
Concordia University - 95
Waterloo University - 89
University of Victoria - 89
Queens - 79.80
Memorial (U of Newfoundland) - 79
Brock - 69
University of Alberta - 69
Simon Fraser University - 69
University of Saskatchewan - 69
University of Michigan - 69
Penn State - 69


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Not to defend their computer shop (they can do that on their own), but having worked at a few Apple resellers, I can tell you first hand that Apple causes these problems by:
> 
> 1) Treating Canadian resellers as third-class citizens. Online and Apple Store customers always get priority, Big Box Stores get better treatment, and resellers are treated like they are a nuisance.
> 
> ...


Never mind that CTO products are a ticking time bomb as their warranty starts from Apple's ship date to the reseller. Agree, I work for an Apple distributor that supplies most resellers and we still can't get any aluminum iMac's while the Apple stores have plenty.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

wow, looks like i won't be buying my leopard as soon as i thought. 
yorku's price is higher than i anticipated (i thought maybe it would be $89).
i guess i'll have to get my brother out in waterloo to buy it for me!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

MACinist said:


> Never mind that CTO products are a ticking time bomb as their warranty starts from Apple's ship date to the reseller. Agree, I work for an Apple distributor that supplies most resellers and we still can't get any aluminum iMac's while the Apple stores have plenty.


You work for Synnex?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gennybeans said:


> wow, looks like i won't be buying my leopard as soon as i thought.
> yorku's price is higher than i anticipated (i thought maybe it would be $89).
> i guess i'll have to get my brother out in waterloo to buy it for me!


They may not be aware that they are higher. Why not ask them to match the other campus stores?


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> They may not be aware that they are higher. Why not ask them to match the other campus stores?


true, good point.
i'll give it a shot.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Univeristy of Victoria - 69 (by tomorrow at 6pm)

I pre-ordered from the Apple Online Store, not knowing this. I guess I got ripped off....don't feel that good right now.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

WorldIRC said:


> You work for Synnex?


No, the bigger guy.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MACinist said:


> No, the bigger guy.


Hugh Jackman?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

MACinist said:


> No, the bigger guy.


IM?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Hugh Jackman?


And you know that... how?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

beachboy_ce said:


> Univeristy of Victoria - 69 (by tomorrow at 6pm)
> 
> I pre-ordered from the Apple Online Store, not knowing this. I guess I got ripped off....don't feel that good right now.


Where does $69 come from?
Still shows Leopard at $89 on their web site
http://cstore.uvic.ca/products/product_detail.lasso?itemid=MB021ZA


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

WorldIRC said:


> IM?


yup.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Hugh Jackman?


I just got that....


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, so I asked my computer store if they priced matched other schools (UWO).

They are selling it for $99.95...i asked if they priced matched Brock ($69.99). He said Brock is loosing money on each sale. So no, he wouldn't match it. 

Why would you sell something and not make profit off it?   Or is this guy lying to me...he didn't seem friendly at all, and responded to me as if I was lying, to get a good deal. Not sure if I am gonna go back.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

2hondas said:


> Ok, so I asked my computer store if they priced matched other schools (UWO).
> 
> They are selling it for $99.95...i asked if they priced matched Brock ($69.99). He said Brock is loosing money on each sale. So no, he wouldn't match it.
> 
> Why would you sell something and not make profit off it?   Or is this guy lying to me...he didn't seem friendly at all, and responded to me as if I was lying, to get a good deal. Not sure if I am gonna go back.


Salespeople will often lie to protect their own interests (their profit). I doubt Brock was selling it at a loss.

I'm not surprised he wouldn't match it. If I worked there, and you asked me to match Brock's price, I would have said no. Like Brock's price better? Walk on over there and purchase it.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Carleton University bookstore $125.99 , it's only $115 on the Apple Education store online.

Ottawa University :Mac OS X Leopard Retail Ed. Box (Oct 29 2007) $69.00


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

2hondas said:


> Ok, so I asked my computer store if they priced matched other schools (UWO).
> 
> They are selling it for $99.95...i asked if they priced matched Brock ($69.99). He said Brock is loosing money on each sale. So no, he wouldn't match it.
> 
> Why would you sell something and not make profit off it?   Or is this guy lying to me...he didn't seem friendly at all, and responded to me as if I was lying, to get a good deal. Not sure if I am gonna go back.


University computer store likely operate at a loss, and are subsidized by student fees. All of our on-campus services (bars, retail, etc.) operate at a loss - not sure if the computer store does, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## melcj90 (Feb 3, 2007)

York U. is selling at $115. Do you think U of T would give the price $99 if I show my York U ID?


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Georgian College's Barrie campus computer store will have their copies by Wednesday . It will cost $69.  Is it worth buying?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

For $69? Of course it's worth it. You should buy 15-20 copies and resell them to kind folks here on ehmac, who can only get their Uni's to give them ~$100 pricing.

Of course... AFAIK, reselling like that is kindof illegal - not that a lot of people don't do it.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

krs said:


> Where does $69 come from?
> Still shows Leopard at $89 on their web site
> cstore - Product Detail: (Mac OS X v10.5 "Leopard")


Looks like $89 on their site, but I was quote $69 over the phone.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

I have asked about other software to find out if there is a difference between regular retail and student versions. So now I have to ask about Leopard. Is there any difference? Will registering it somehow redflag the user as a student?

I work with several Georgian College students and a one of there teachers works where I do part time. I may have to look into this cheaper source of Leopard.

Steve


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

The $69 Apple Leopard is identical to the full retail package that you can but...even the license inside the packaging is the same. No one would know whether you paid $69 or full price for it.


----------

